# iPhone 5 sim to iPhone 6



## CJHook (May 15, 2011)

I have approx 6-7 months left on my contract (iPhone 5s) but have been given an iPhone 6 plus, as a gift, which I haven't received yet. 

I was wondering if my current sim card will work on the 6 plus? If not then I will have to wait a few months!


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

You need to inform your provider that you're upgrading phones and get a new SIM card. They will most likely charge you an upgrade fee.


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

stick it in and find out. the contract does not mean a thing if you are only switching phones and keeping the old number because you are still under the old contract. there will not be any penalities. Possibly an upgrade fee.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

IPhone 5 should be a nano Sim same as the IPhone 6 Find out which SIM card your iPhone or iPad uses - Apple Support there is no need to contact anyone.


----------

